# Buy a Bentley, Get FREE Sirius -- Seriously!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Signs Exclusive Bentley Deal

More news from the automaker/satellite radio world: Sirius is staying in the race for subs with the signing of an exclusive deal with Bentley Motors.

Beginning sometime mid-2007, Sirius Satellite Radio will be available in select Bentley models in the U.S. and will become a standard feature in all Continental GT, Continental GTC and Continental Flying Spur vehicles beginning with the 2008 models.

In a move separating the company from its competition's announcement of a long-term deal with Porsche, all customers who buy a Bentley equipped with Sirius will receive a lifetime subscription to the service.

Bentley customers can now order vehicles with Sirius for delivery in early 2007, the company said.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm going to head right on over to my neighborhood Bentley dealer and take advantage of this deal. I bet they have a line out the front door of people wanting a free Sirius system.  I actually saw a nice, new Bentley parked at the drug store a couple of days ago. If only the owner had known about this deal I be they would have waited. Then again, maybe not.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Time to trade in the Rolls!


----------



## NurseDave (Aug 20, 2006)

kenglish said:


> Time to trade in the Rolls!


Na, I bet Radio Shack has a conversion kit for the Rolls. :lol:


----------

